# Knicks At Nets



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

We need to win this freakin game.
Cleveland plays the Bucks and Bean Town plays Goldens State, both of these games could swing either way.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

is kidd or kmart playing


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> is kidd or kmart playing


Nope. Both are out.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

lucky break..no excuses then


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Marbury's 1st game in the meadowlands with a Knicks uni.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Marbury's 1st game in the meadowlands with a Knicks uni.


And perhaps his last, given the whole Brooklyn craze and all. Could they move the team by next season? I'm leaning towards no.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I dont think the brooklyn thing is going to happen in the near future either.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the brooklyn thing is way away,like 3 years if they can puch it thru..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

No Kmart No Kidd no excuses is VH playing against cleveland?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dont think so,and eric williams is out for cleveland


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

VH is out for Mil? I'll start Mason on my fantasy roster then....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

4th quarter, Knicks down by 20, Nets shooting 63%. Man, who knew what good defenders VH and Doleac were...

WTF, has become of our D???


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

At least Cleveland is giving mateen a lot of burn. WHAT THE **** IS THIS **** THOUGH!


22 ****ing points!


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

This is a disgrace of a game.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

We stink!!! Plain and simple. The Knicks played with no heart. Playing the Nets with 2 of their guns down and we come up with this type of effort. Where is the pride? Guys just running down the lane and doing what the **** they want. Nets grabbing offensive rebounds all over the place. Where was the effort? Sometimes I wish I could strangle the team and get them to play defense. The Knicks make the game so hard for themselves. For no reason. I am embarrased by how the played, they made me sick...:upset:  :no: :sigh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

we stink?? thats a $%^$ compliment.....Lenny Wilkens is clueless...Get Shandon Anderson out of NY...Get Deke in the middle...Sit Naz on the bench...

That was brutal basketball


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm going to echo Stephen Smith and say this was horrible...we got blown out by a Kiddless, Martinless team. The D was nonexistant, we let AARON WILLIAMS hit a 3 pointer. People were driving on us like they were going out for a permit. On top of that, look at how much we scored in the 4th. Get Lenny Wilkens outta here man...he doesn't know what he's doing, there are signs all over of it.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=240402017


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, I agree. This is all Lenny Wilkins fault. Just look at these stats.

Stephon Marbury
14 points, 5-14 FG, 0-5 3pt, 4 assists, 3 turnovers

I'm sure Lenny is calling out that play all the time. You know, the one where Marbury brings the ball up the court and jacks a three up with 18 seconds left on the shot clock? It's his patented design, Lenny used the same play in Atlanta and Toronto with Mookie Blaylock and Mark Jackson. Right?

Nazr Mohammed
4 offensive rebounds, 2 defensive rebounds.

Mike Sweetney
2 offensive rebounds, 0 defensive rebounds

Vin Baker
2 offensive rebounds, 1 defensive rebound

Tim Thomas
1 offensive rebound, 0 defensive rebounds

Oh look! How indicative of the Knick folly! It is Lenny's fault that the Nets clobbered the Knicks on the boards! The Knicks had 28 rebounds tonight, and 14 of them were offensive boards. That post I had mentioning the difference between offensive and defensive boards was BULLCRAP. It was an April Fools joke. Do not believe a word of it. It is certainly Lenny's fault that the Knicks can't grab a defensive board, definitely not the players on the court who also play stellar post defense, I might add. But let's not be too quick to judge Lenny, I'm sure Allan Houston would have helped us mightily in this area. Jefferson, Rogers, and Collins grabbed more defensive rebounds (15) than the entire Knick team combined. Blame Lenny for this grevious error in playing strategy.

Mike Sweetney
2 points, 1-7 FG, 3 turnovers, 2 offensive boards, 11 minutes

Othella Harrington
6 points, 1-2 FG, 4-4 FT, 2 defensive boards, 13 minutes

Blame Lenny. He doesn't know how to use Mr. Sparkplug. No, wait, I think I got it. Lenny had Sweetney and Harrington switch jerseys. Because Harrington sucks, and Lenny wanted to trick the opposition. What a cunning genius, too bad it backfired on him.

FIRE LENNY! WE WANT ISIAH TO BE COACH!


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Shandon Anderson out of NY...


Shandon? What did he do? He was one of the only Knicks that came to play today. 8 points on 4-10 FG was a lot better than a few other Knicks on the team. And he grabbed a defensive rebound.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I'm sure Lenny is calling out that play all the time. You know, the one where Marbury brings the ball up the court and jacks a three up with 18 seconds left on the shot clock? It's his patented design, Lenny used the same play in Atlanta and Toronto with Mookie Blaylock and Mark Jackson. Right?


Well if people would make their shots, maybe he wouldn't have to do that. If you would've watched the game, you'd have known that he could've had at least 5 assists at the half, but everybody was bricking their shots consistently so he caught a little tmac syndrome. By the time people starting catching a little net, the game was already decided.



> FIRE LENNY! WE WANT ISIAH TO BE COACH!


i don't know about letting isiah be coach, but how does the knicks team go from beating portland to getting blown out by a nets team w/o their 2 best players? Lenny is a good coach...at times. He's inconsistent, doesn't know how to use our player's strengths. Look at his coaching record for instance. He may have the most wins ever, but he's on par for the most losses ever and he's brought it to this team as well.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Yeah, I agree. This is all Lenny Wilkins fault. Just look at these stats.
> 
> Stephon Marbury
> ...





I agree with a lot of what's up there save two points.


One Marbury, hey look, if you pass to your dumb **** teamates and they can't hit a ****ing shot, are you going to keep passing to them? **** no! I mean really it's ****ing pathetic to watch guys miss open look after open look after open look. I feel bad for Marbury this game, he had a handful in plannic and got no help not only that, but WHAT THE **** WAS TIM THOMAS ****ING PROBLEM, seriously Spike Lee would have defended better I have never ever wanted to reach through the tv and start swinging as much as Today WHAT THE ****.



ONLY ONE ****ING PLAYER CARED ABOUT THIS GAME AND WANTED TO PLAY D, The majority of the players on the court tonight didn't do ****. They came to watch and that sickens me to the core. 


Also, why are people pissed at shandon andersen he played well... for being who he is.


Anyway I am so ****ing mad about this ****, I mean you all saw that boston won right?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

After this loss I pray for a coach that's a friggin task master, someone who when he sees players pulling this type of lackadaisical crap takes a bat out in the lockerroom and starts swinging.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

haha i agree lenny does sometimes look like the buddha master out there. i can just imagine it now...
lenny: you must not strain against the water, but rather you must flow with it.
starbury: you talkin about h2o, and we down by 26?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"Mike Sweetney
2 points, 1-7 FG, 3 turnovers, 2 offensive boards, 11 minutes"

well alot of that was in the extended period of garbage time.

Again the Marbury theory comes back. When he shoots well we win, if not we lose. And yeah, tim thomas needs to get on the defensive glass.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I thought it was kinda funny that TT took more shots than Marbury, Marbury grabbed more rebounds than TT, and KT led the team in assists.



> By the time people starting catching a little net, the game was already decided.


No, the game was decided in the 2nd quarter, when the Knicks couldn't inbound the ball and the Nets went up by 10 on easy layups and turnovers. I don't recall any part of the game where the Knicks were "catching net".


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> After this loss I pray for a coach that's a friggin task master, someone who when he sees players pulling this type of lackadaisical crap takes a bat out in the lockerroom and starts swinging.



Rashidi,no offense your stats are good but you are missing the boat here..there is enough talent on this team,except for a defensive presense in the middle..

KBF is dead right..This team is soft and they always come out flat..Lenny is the wrong coach for this team..He is no Hubie Brown,and its obvious..

These guys need a taskmaster,and if that means benching TT or anyone else,so be itlast nights game was inexcusable,and you will see the difference between IT and layden shortly..Layden is a loyal guy who stuck with Chaney...IT is a snake who will NOT tolerate this..You will see


----------

